# Bluetooth problem



## bkouhi (Mar 10, 2013)

I get this ugly message whenever my laptop boots:


```
ubt0: <vendor 0x04f2 product 0xaff1, class 224/1, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 4> on usbus0
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
...
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:873: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:773: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
drmn1: <Intel SandyBridge (M)> on vgapci1
```

I already have this line in my /etc/rc.conf


```
hcsecd_enable="YES"
```

And:


```
[CMD="%"]kldstat | grep ng_[/CMD]
14    1 0xffffffff81a12000 328d     ng_ubt.ko
15    1 0xffffffff81a16000 8b3d     ng_hci.ko
16    3 0xffffffff81a1f000 a79      ng_bluetooth.ko
18    1 0xffffffff81a29000 b502     ng_l2cap.ko
19    1 0xffffffff81a35000 1699e    ng_btsocket.ko
20    1 0xffffffff81a4c000 1e29     ng_socket.ko
23    1 0xffffffff81a7c000 157d     ng_ether.ko
```

But:


```
[CMD="#"]service bluetooth start ubt0[/CMD]
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```


```
[CMD="#"]hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry[/CMD]
hccontrol: Could not find HCI nodes
```


```
[CMD="#"]ls /dev/ub*[/CMD]
ls: No match.
```


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 12, 2013)

devd(8) will start/stop the Bluetooth stack for you automatically, so, there is no need to start stack by hand. Furthermore, taking a look to stalled USB transfers, if you got a ubt0 line then the device was recognized and attached, so it is worth to request help from some dev on freebsd-bluetooth mailing list.

Note that Bluetooth chapter of the FreeBSD Handbook is a modification of this one, that has good annotations.


----------



## Vadas László (Dec 26, 2014)

The following problem, another board had asked for help by a partner forum it did (which I also thank him here), has been the subject of long familiarity allowed.
I note that I am only a simple user. I do not have any IT qualifications.
The thing is that I installed FreeBSD which succeeded despite several attempts, but now I have my computer up and running. I installed a variety of packages necessary for me. The system works for me so to speak, but I ran into a previously unsolved (and me unsolvable) problem.
This is the bluetooth ...
Since USB connection could not be established between the phone and the computer, I thought this will solve the bluetooth. To my surprise I found the phone to your computer in no time (ubt0) turn on the machine, nothing indicated that there is bluetooth adapter. Help and guglizás result then I saw that with Bluetooth, however, this does not seem to trace, so I can not send you the phone because there is nothing about which initiate the sending of the application file.

What I do know:

`dmesg`

```
ubt0: on usbus1
```


```
# Kldload ng_ubt
kldload: can not load ng_ubt: module already loaded in kernel or
```


```
$ kldstat
Id Size Name Address Refs
1 56 1755658 0xffffffff80200000 kernel
2 1 0xffffffff81956000 a000 ng_ubt.ko
3 2 11198 0xffffffff81960000 ng_hci.ko
4 4 3590 0xffffffff81972000 ng_bluetooth.ko
ngctl list
There are six total nodes:
Name: ubt0 Type: UBT ID: 00000001 hooks Num: 0
Name: btsock_hci_raw Type: btsock_hci_raw ID: 00000002 hooks Num: 0
Name: btsock_l2c_raw Type: btsock_l2c_raw ID: 00000003 hooks Num: 0
Name: btsock_l2c Type: btsock_l2c ID: 00000004 hooks Num: 0
Name: btsock_sco Type: btsock_sco ID: 00000005 hooks Num: 0
Name: ngctl1572 Type: Socket ID: 00000015 hooks Num: 0
# Service bluetooth start ubt0
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```

This command I give you once more:

```
service bluetooth start ubt0
Password:
$
```
But after some time again to be the command:


```
$ Sudo service bluetooth start ubt0
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
$ Sudo service bluetooth start ubt0
$
-n $ Hccontrol ubt0hci inquiry
Inquiry result, num_responses = 1
Inquiry result # 0
BD_ADDR: 78: 92: 3e: a5: c3: 5f
. Rep Page Scan Mode: 0x1
Page Scan Mode Period: 0x2
Page Scan Mode: 00
Class: 78: 02: 0c
Clock offset: 0x19db78: 92: 3e: a5: c3: 5f

Inquiry complete. Status: No error [00]
-n $ Hccontrol ubt0hci remote_name_request 78: 92: 3e: a5: c3: 5fa
Status: Page timeout [0x4]
-n $ Hccontrol ubt0hci read_connection_list
BD_ADDR Handle Type Remote Mode Role Encrypt Pending Queue State
$
```
So this is what I know, and they said the machine can "see" and the phone and the question is, how can I send a file? If I try to send the phone calls that the code should be recorded on the machine is that you can receive the file.
Anyway, when the phone finds the computer a few seconds after, the message that "paired"
The question is how to start-up application to install or set up?


----------

